# GP7 and GP9s in quadruplicate with Train Engineer



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Four prime movers, each with twin motors plus sound and smoke plus a rake of heavy weight cars with full lighting all managed by a standard Train Engineer and Crest power unit.
What amperage?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That green engine is a real funny looking diesel.


By Train engineer do you have the black transmitter?? Plastic case receiver is 10 amp.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dan
Yes, It is the ART 5471
Regards


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> That green engine is a real funny looking diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I believe the green diesel engine a USAT GP30?


Michael


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Naw, that first loco is the new SD-12S. 



Where you guys been hiding, under a rock not to know about this new series of diesels from that new manufacturer that just started building them, you know don't you: "UC-NODIESELHERE"


----------

